# my MEGA's



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

not so great pics but i finally got to see them. :lol:


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

The one on the wood looks like a male and appears to be eating well. Looks great.


----------



## budahrox (Apr 21, 2010)

Great pattern on those guys!!
Are they L340????
Cheers!!


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

yes they are. the little one between the rocks has been digging down between them clearing the sand almost to the glass.


----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

Very nice plecos. How many have you got in there?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

Nice L340's!
how many of them did you get shipped up to you?


----------



## jay_leask (Apr 22, 2010)

just the 2 in there, but i want more very soon.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

bet you just can't have 2 plecos (a take on the Lay's commercial).
The more the merrier. They're beautiful. Small but cute. I have some L129's/270s (which i suspect 1 maybe a L340 erroneously mixed in). If they can keep their size and get pudgy, they look good.

Continue scratching that pleco itch!


----------

